# Проненко (pronunciation)



## SerinusCanaria3075

Привет!
Does anyone know where the stress falls in Leonid's last name, _Проненко_?
I am guessing on _e (praniénka)_, but it is only a guess. Can someone confirm or deny?

Спасибо.


----------



## Salvatierra

To diría _prónienka_, pero aguarda a que te lo confirme un nativo.
Saludos


----------



## Maroseika

Ambos variantes son posibles. Por lo tanto lo depende de que el mismo se llama.
A mi _pronénko_ (n - solido) me parece más ucraniano mientras que _prón'enka - _más ruso.


----------



## Selyd

Tengo opinion que pronunciacion correcta en ucraniana es Проненко.
Puede ser que se deriva de Проня - nombre de una mujer. Una mujer esta viuda, entonces el hijo - Проненко. Como Гнатишин, Матвіїшин, Тацій (de Тетяна).
Pero el acente pueden cambiarlo.


----------



## rusita preciosa

Maroseika said:


> A mi _pronénko_ (n - solido) me parece más ucraniano mientras que _prón'enka - _más ruso.


Para mi eso es al contrario: diría */pronénka/ *porque* /prónenka/* me parece mas ucraniano que ruso...


----------



## morzh

The surname has Ukrainian origin.
Typically this would be read with stress on "e" (Про-нЕ'н-ко).


----------



## Selyd

morzh said:


> The surname has Ukrainian origin.
> Typically this would be read with stress on "e" (Про-нЕ'н-ко).


It not always so. Гри'щенко, Заха'рченко, Ха'рченко и т.д.
But not Грище'нко, Захарче'нко, Харче'нко.
he change could go - Проня - Проні - Проненки.
The accent could move. This surname I did not meet.
But the surname occurs from a female name. I do not think, that on the Ukrainian way Пронины.


----------



## morzh

I did not say "All last names ending with "-енко"". I only meant this one.
I think it should have "e" stressed. Somehow. 

There are, of course, all kind of interesting aberrations with stresses.

For example, Russian last names ending with "-ов" (Борисов, Давыдов), in the regions populated with Don/Kuban cossaks often have "-ов" stressed.
So it becomes "борисОв", "давыдОв". And it is considered a proper way of reading the last name as long as the bearer of that name says so.

So, especially with "-enko" - no one can give you 100% assurances.


----------



## Selyd

Консультировался с друзьми. Они тоже обсуждали это. Результат такой:
в Поднепровъе говорят ПРО'НЕНКО. Делее к Карпатам - быстрее ПРОНЕ'НКО.
Я думаю, что причина в употреблении ласкательного ПРОНЯ. Так как, например, 
фамилия ТАЦИЙ возле Нежина. Ласкательное от Татьяна ТАЦЯ. Или от женщины, или подколка парня (парубка), который воздыхал о ТАЦЕ.


----------



## jazyk

> в Поднепровъе говорят ПРО'НЕНКО. Делее к Карпатам - быстрее ПРОНЕ'НКО.


Я не понимаю Вашу нотацию. Она относится к произношению гласного е?


----------



## morzh

jazyk said:


> Я не понимаю Вашу нотацию. Она относится к произношению гласного е?



No, it stands for the stress.

Whether the "e" is stressed or not.


----------



## jazyk

Я ещe не понимаю. Знак ‘ кладется пред ударный слог и НКО не составляет слог.


----------



## morzh

jazyk said:


> Я *все еще* не понимаю. Знак ‘ *ставится перед ударным слогом* и НКО не составляет слог.





Well, there are different notations. Actually, in Russian texts the stress mark is usually right over the stressed character.

In this example, I think, Selyd used the stress mark right after the stressed sound.


----------



## jazyk

Теперь понимаю. Спасибо.


----------



## Selyd

jazyk said:


> Я не понимаю Вашу нотацию. Она относится к произношению гласного е?


Извините. Я думал, что пишу понятно.
ПРО'НЕНКО - ударение на О (слог ПРО).
ПРОНЕ'НКО - ударение на Е (слог НЕН).


----------



## jazyk

Спасибо, Селыд.


----------

